# Bacon on a stick - experiment



## Watson (Jul 14, 2020)

So, last year at one of our layovers for a car show we hit a breakfast place that had something called 'baon on a stick'.

it was brilliant really, a spare rib done bacon style. 

In the end I was disappointed in that they did not smoke them, just cured the rack with no spices and grilled it up. More ham on stick than bacon.

So, lets try this my way....  I have a small 3 pound rack of ribs.

I typically use TQ for my cure on bellies as it is pretty easy to get measured correctly. 
Toss in some brown sugar and set in the fridge with a daily massage and all is good.

But...How much cure do I use?  Do I include the bones and cure 3 pounds, or do I guess and cure about 2.2 pounds? 
Do the bones in this rack cause any unique curing issues to consider?

...And how long to cure ?  Usually a belly is a day for each 1/2 inch of thickness plus safety time. My bellies usually run 14 days. 
I was guessing 7 - 10 days here. 

Thoughts?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

Have you considered using what is called pops brine here on SMF? It would take guessing the weight of the bone out of your worries.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 14, 2020)

Here you go! 

 Bearcarver
. Has a great thread on making exactly what your wanting to do.






						BACON-ON-A-STICK (Step By Step)
					

BACON-ON-A-STICK  (Smoked Pork Spare Ribs cured with Tender Quick)  This time I did 2 racks of Pork Spare Ribs, and I did not trim them to St Louis Style first. I think that meant a lot for how moist these were. These were definitely the best Ribs I've ever had, and were right up top in being...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2020)

Watson said:


> So, last year at one of our layovers for a car show we hit a breakfast place that had something called 'baon on a stick'.
> 
> it was brilliant really, a spare rib done bacon style.
> 
> ...





It doesn't need as long a time, because you're really only curing it for flavor.
48 hours is long enough----24 hours on each side.
You can use a little less TQ, because of the bones, but below is exactly what you're looking for.
I did this one 9 years ago: (Really Great Stuff!!)
Bacon-On-A-Stick

Bear


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2020)

Is there NOTHING that Bear hasn't smoked yet?  hahahahaha
I'll try it.....but....

So, what are the thoughts on full cure and cold smoking a rib rack?  
Can I do it? I really really want to try it.


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Have you considered using what is called pops brine here on SMF? It would take guessing the weight of the bone out of your worries.


I have never wet brined my bacon so I kinda ran with this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2020)

Watson said:


> Is there NOTHING that Bear hasn't smoked yet?  hahahahaha
> I'll try it.....but....
> 
> So, what are the thoughts on full cure and cold smoking a rib rack?
> Can I do it? I really really want to try it.




If you're going to do a full cure, for like 6 to 10 days, then you better cut the amount of TQ you use, because of the bones, because it could get too salty because it could be too much TQ for the amount of meat.
I figure mine has been a winner @ 24 hours, then flip for the other 24 hours, so why go full time with an unknown meat to bone ratio.
If you're thinking about it so you can Cold Smoke it, I see no benefit to cold smoking these Ribs.

Bear


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> If you're going to do a full cure, for like 6 to 10 days, then you better cut the amount of TQ you use, because of the bones, because it could get too salty because it could be too much TQ for the amount of meat.
> I figure mine has been a winner @ 24 hours, then flip for the other 24 hours, so why go full time with an unknown meat to bone ratio.
> If you're thinking about it so you can Cold Smoke it, I see no benefit to cold smoking these Ribs.
> 
> Bear


I am open to any input and not being stubborn...just trying to match an image in my head....hahahaha

I guess the cold smoke effort was to get as close to the bacon I make as possible. Cure, smoke and cut into individual pieces and freeze.

Plan was to follow that path and broil the individual bones in the oven come serving time.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2020)

The Original!





						Pop's Original Bacon-On-A-Stick Wet Brine Method!
					

For the 4th I'm doing spares in my smokehouse, 4 racks of them.  I'm going to put rub on and smoke them using the 3-2-1 method.  However, 1 of them I'm doing a little different...  I'm pickling the rack in salt/sugar/curing salt wet cure for 3 days, the same I use for bacon!  When separated into...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> The Original!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to practice my search function skills I guess.  

:)


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 14, 2020)

Watson said:


> But...How much cure do I use? Do I include the bones and cure 3 pounds, or do I guess and cure about 2.2 pounds?
> Do the bones in this rack cause any unique curing issues to consider?


Sure,  there are some adjustments when dry curing because of the thickness of the meat and the bones.  

For some interesting background.... the Morton 'Home' Meat Curing Guide (circa 2005) features Tender Quick and related products and is, quite detailed with respect to hams and bacon.  However, in the recipe section, they promote Tender Quick for a 'quick cure' of various items.  I guess targeting the housewife??  Anyway the recipes mainly give color and texture of cured foods like chops or chicken breasts, in the amazingly 'quick' time of a couple of hours.  Here is a good example.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2020)

OVER a year before Bearcarver's version!  Check the posting dates!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2020)

LOL


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2020)

Watson said:


> I am open to any input and not being stubborn...just trying to match an image in my head....hahahaha
> 
> I guess the cold smoke effort was to get as close to the bacon I make as possible. Cure, smoke and cut into individual pieces and freeze.
> 
> Plan was to follow that path and broil the individual bones in the oven come serving time.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Great idea....  I'd stick with it....

Yes, the "estimated" weight of the bones ''should'' be subtracted from the total meat weight...  Just as the weight of the skin is subtracted...
I would chose a 20% reduction for the bones.....   
Dry rub, which I use for bacon, is 200 Ppm allowable nitrite and I adjust to 150-170 Ppm nitrite and cure in the refer for 14 days...
I've tried all the numbered days for dry cured bacon and 14 days seems to have the best flavor..
I cure on wire racks so the bacon is exposed to the inside of the refer and dehydrates a bit and the flavor intensifies....
So, I weigh out 1.3 grams per pound of meat for the cure#1, 1.7% Kosher salt and 1% white sugar....
Then adjust the weight of the meat, to allow for the bones and add the dry rub...

If you have approx. 20#'s of ribs,  those amounts would be......
24 grams cure #1.....
154 grams Kosher salt....
91 grams white sugar...
Thoroughly mix and sprinkle on the meat at the 13.5 grams per 'estimated or actual' weight of the meat...

That totals 269 grams for 20#'s of meat...  =  13.5 grams, per pound of meat, for the  rub...

subtract  your suspected amount of bone weight..    go for it...

I only brine cured bacon once....  I didn't care for the "supermarket", watered down, bacon flavor...

And I cold smoke for about 12 hours....  Between 50-70F if possible...







There is no need to soak to get rid of the saltiness...   
This recipe makes really good bacon....
Firm and no 'water downed' flavor....













I'm pretty sure your 'bacon on a stick' will have the flavor you are looking for....


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 15, 2020)

daveomak said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Great idea....  I'd stick with it....
> 
> ...


Great advice Dave. I’ve been waiting for you to share the 3rd option on the curing process. After cold smoking the ribs for 12 hours how would you recommend taking them to a safe temp to eat?


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2020)

daveomak said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Great idea....  I'd stick with it....
> 
> ...


Damn looks pretty nice.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Great advice Dave. I’ve been waiting for you to share the 3rd option on the curing process. After cold smoking the ribs for 12 hours how would you recommend taking them to a safe temp to eat?



YES, YES, YES !!!!!  The bacon is raw at this point...   It needs to be cooked....  

I recommend baking on a wire rack, as in the last picture, at 350 ish until it is done to your liking.....

I like it crisp with maple syrup brushed on at about 80% cooked to your liking...  Finish the cook and the maple syrup will crisp up to a maple glace....   Great to snack on....


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2020)

daveomak said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Great idea....  I'd stick with it....
> 
> ...


Stay tuned  :)


----------



## Watson (Aug 2, 2020)

OK.  Been busy.  I did my usual dry rub for 14 days. Cold smoked for 10 hours and wrapped in plastic wrap for 3 days.  Cut into individual ribs and it looks like bacon. Just what I wanted.   Cooked them on the grill and turned out great. Do need to rinse longer as these were a bit salty.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

Watson said:


> OK.  Been busy.  I did my usual dry rub for 14 days. Cold smoked for 10 hours and wrapped in plastic wrap for 3 days.  Cut into individual ribs and it looks like bacon. Just what I wanted.   Cooked them on the grill and turned out great. Do need to rinse longer as these were a bit salty.


Looks awesome


----------

